# Tidewater RC Field trial



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Is up and running, about 45 minutes late, due to rain. Raining and low 60's. Up to 1" of rain is forecast for today, and 1/4" on Saturday, possibly clear on Sunday. 
Great weather for dogs, lousy for judges, handlers and workers.


----------



## LabLady (Jan 27, 2003)

I'm on my way down to run the Amateur tomorrow. Hope we get better weather. How are things going so far?

Vikki


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

I just tried to call my contact and was unable to connect. Cell reception can be bad out there is places. Still raining, with about 1/2" here. Could be more or less there.
Weather channel shows rain in the area.


----------



## Gwen Pleasant (Jun 2, 2005)

Open callbacks to 2nd series

1,2,3,5,6,7,8,12,14,15,19,22,23,25,31,34,35,38,42,43,44


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Any derby results?


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

ALLLABS said:


> Open callbacks to 2nd series
> 
> 1,2,3,5,6,7,8,12,14,15,19,22,23,25,31,34,35,38,42,43,44


Good Luck in the 2nd...#'s 34 and 44


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Ditto what Judy said!! But even better, good luck THRU the 4th!!

Andy


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

The derby was won by World Famous Condoleezza Bites (Leeza) handled by Bill Thompson and owned by Chuck Erwine & Penny Bianconi. I think that brings Leezza up to 50-51 derby points.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Andy Carlson said:


> Ditto what Judy said!! But even better, good luck THRU the 4th!!
> 
> Andy


Yes  thru the 4th !!

Congratulations to the Derby winner!! "Leeza" 

Any other news for today? Thanks!!


----------



## Justone' (Mar 28, 2005)

YAHOO DAVID!

*[SIZE="4"[/SIZE]*

GREAT JOB BREEZEHILL RETRIEVER'S ON THE OPEN 1ST WITH NICK ELAM'S HANNA!
WONDER IF NICK WILL DRIVE THAT NEW CADILLAC TO CALIFORNIA, OR FLY TO THE NATIONALS?
AWESOME TRIAL DAVID, NICK AND HANNA!
KEEP IT UP.
GO BREAK A LEG AT THE NATIONAL. YOU "ALL" DESERVE IT. CHEX MIX ON IT'S WAY! WE ALL COULDN'T BE HAPPIER FOR YOU!
WISH YOU AND YOUR TRAINING GROUP ALL THE BEST!
CONGRATS TO MATT ALSO....

JUSTONE'


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Any other open results??

Andy


----------



## Gwen Pleasant (Jun 2, 2005)

open 

2nd---Eric Babin w/ FC Pleasant River Kate--O--John & Anne Marshall
3rd---Eric Babin w/ FC Pleasant River Sea-J-O--John & Anne Marshall
Sorry don't know 4th


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Rumer has it that Steve Ferguson won the Amat. Don't know which dog.
I'll try and get more when my contact gets into cell range.


----------



## David Barrow (Jun 14, 2005)

AM Results


1st #32-Bingo Steve Ferguson
2nd #5- Kate Nancy Thomas
3rd #37 -Nutmeg David Barrow
4th #41- Gypsy Lee Watson
RJ #20 -Jessie George Francis
Jam #4 -Lady Steve Ferguson
Jam #16 -Chester David Barrow
Jam # 31 -Dottie Dick Cook
Jam # 35 -Buck Bill McCourt



Open 4th Dave Opseth

Don't know any others.

Thank you to everyone that helped out and Congratulations to all finishers and placements.

David


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Congrats to David J. on the Open win.


----------



## Brad Slaybaugh (May 17, 2005)

Congrats to all the placements.
I think thats gives Bingo his title, does anyone know for sure?

If it does then that means there is a brown dog with a title again?

go brown dogs.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Southernman said:


> AM Results
> 
> 
> 1st #32-Bingo Steve Ferguson
> ...


Congratulations Steve, Nancy, David, Lee and George!

Looks like it was a lot of fun, sorry I couldn't make it this year.

I'm pleased to see that Tidewater is still going strong!

Jeff


----------



## Carronade Retrievers (Jan 12, 2005)

Derby results:
1st World Famous Condoleeza Bites - W.L. Thompson
2nd Carronade's Vintage MMIII - Sally Koepke
3rd Sureshots TKO - Dave Opseth
4th Contrails Supercell - Eric Babin?
Several Jams but did not get them.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

sally koepke said:


> Derby results:
> 1st World Famous Condoleeza Bites - W.L. Thompson
> 2nd Carronade's Vintage MMIII - Sally Koepke
> 3rd Sureshots TKO - Dave Opseth
> ...


Congrats Sally on LIttle Vinny's Second!


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

sally koepke said:


> Derby results:
> 1st World Famous Condoleeza Bites - W.L. Thompson
> 2nd Carronade's Vintage MMIII - Sally Koepke
> 3rd Sureshots TKO - Dave Opseth
> ...


Way to go Sally and Vinnie!! 

Isn't that two 2nds in two weeks?


----------

